

Ask HN: Why they are down? - ashitvora

Recently, We saw facebook went down for couple of hours. Twitter goes down frequently. Few days back, Four Square went down. I was discussing this with my friend at office and realized, It is interesting to know how big applications fail (just for learning purpose though).<p>Do any of you remember of any such incident and can share the link that explains / describes how they went down.
======
jasonz
posted yesterday here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1769761>

click the title to get the story - interesting stuff.

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks Jason :)

